
Inventors of spinning wind turbine win James Dyson award - vezycash
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/nov/15/james-dyson-award-inventors-spinning-wind-turbine
======
rbanffy
Besides being one of the ugliest things in London, the Walkie Talkie allegedly
melts down cars and also creates dangerous winds...

